# Lancers English Saddle



## BadWolf (Oct 12, 2012)

Anyone ever heard of Lancers before?
I was able to get one of these dirt cheap from a western tack shop's going out of business sale, but I don't really know what it's worth. It's not a brand I know.
I can take pictures if anyone can help me out with it.
The only identifying information was a small tag that says "Lancers Quality Saddlery."


----------



## bonyroany (Jun 13, 2012)

I have never sat in one, but Lancer's is made in India and unfortunately, India leather tends to be of somewhat cheaper quality. But from what I understand, Lancer's is of better quality than most Indian saddleries. I've seen used Lancer's saddles go from $100-$200 on HorseClicks and EquineNow. Depending on its condition, you might be able to get something out of it! Good luck!


----------



## BadWolf (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks for the info!


----------

